# Looking for an Atrix developer....



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We received an Atrix today with a busted screen and no battery, we are replacing the parts and handing it out, if you know of a developer you would like to get working on it get them in here and let us know. You know the drill, its free.


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

I would love to start working on it since the bootloader has been unlocked and it is fairly similar to the Xoom... I don't have AT&T, but I think I can do a lot with it (especially with it's webtop functionality... how about ditch the WebtopOS and run Ubuntu on it?)


----------



## Brandon15811 (Jul 5, 2011)

trsohmers said:


> I would love to start working on it since the bootloader has been unlocked and it is fairly similar to the Xoom... I don't have AT&T, but I think I can do a lot with it (especially with it's webtop functionality... how about ditch the WebtopOS and run Ubuntu on it?)


 The webtop is based on ubuntu


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for that info.. I have been looking around to see how the whole webtop works, but can't find a lot. It looks like Motorola has released the source code and everything required by the GPL (http://sourceforge.net/motorola/atrix/news/) but nothing else. From my understanding, the webtop laptop is just a shell, and all the processing and storage is on the Atrix itself... and if that is true than it must be virtualizing it in what I am guessing is a chroot jail similar to other Ubuntu on Android methods. If all of that is true, than it may be possible to adapt this more efficient and more useable virtualized Ubuntu to work on at least other Tegra 2 devices, but possibly any Android device.

I'll stop with the techno babble and post my results if I ever get a webtop device.


----------



## t0dbld (Aug 14, 2011)

if my vote counts i vote it goes to epsylon3 he is deffy maintainer and got screwed out of an atrix to dev for once already he spends a good deal of his time in the atrix-dev-team irc helping anyhow in hopes of obtaining this device


----------

